# Consultant fees



## Frank 23 (7 mo ago)

If a medical consultant quotes “no third party” payments on his website does that mean I pay all the charges if I have an operation and risk getting some of the money back off my Health Insurance. He appears to operate from a CHU hospital and a private clinic so are the charges limited to his own fees. 

Thanks Frank


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If I understand what you're seeing on the website, all that statement means is that the consultant's fees will not be billed directly to your mutuelle (and most likely he won't bill the CPAM directly, either). The usual course for a consultant appointment is that you pay the fees to the consultant and then he submits the charges (using your CV) to CPAM for processing and reimbursement. In most cases, the CPAM forwards the charges (plus what they have reimbursed) to your mutuelle, if you have notified them of your mutuelle.

As far as an operation is concerned, normally there is a procedure as part of the pre-operation routine whereby you submit your financial information to the hospital and then are supposed to notify you of whatever bits aren't covered by your CPAM cover. Anything that isn't covered by CPAM you normally pay up front - but they are supposed to notify you of these charges so that you can ask your mutuelle for a "devis" to indicate what they will and won't reimburse for. On discharge, the hospital may or may not submit the excess charges to your mutuelle, or they may give you the necessary paperwork so that you can do so. But the hospital charges are normally settled directly with CPAM.


----------



## Frank 23 (7 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> If I understand what you're seeing on the website, all that statement means is that the consultant's fees will not be billed directly to your mutuelle (and most likely he won't bill the CPAM directly, either). The usual course for a consultant appointment is that you pay the fees to the consultant and then he submits the charges (using your CV) to CPAM for processing and reimbursement. In most cases, the CPAM forwards the charges (plus what they have reimbursed) to your mutuelle, if you have notified them of your mutuelle.
> 
> As far as an operation is concerned, normally there is a procedure as part of the pre-operation routine whereby you submit your financial information to the hospital and then are supposed to notify you of whatever bits aren't covered by your CPAM cover. Anything that isn't covered by CPAM you normally pay up front - but they are supposed to notify you of these charges so that you can ask your mutuelle for a "devis" to indicate what they will and won't reimburse for. On discharge, the hospital may or may not submit the excess charges to your mutuelle, or they may give you the necessary paperwork so that you can do so. But the hospital charges are normally settled directly with CPAM.


----------



## Frank 23 (7 mo ago)

Thanks for the concise reply. I will go with the flow and ask the right questions as we go along. It’s a weight off my Parkinson’s mind. Regards Frank


----------

